# mysql-cluster emerge problem

## tczaude

Witam wszystkich

Po paru latach pracy z gentoo i podbnymi mysql sie na mnie msci w kazdym wydaniu   :Confused: 

Mam swiezutki system postawiony i probuje zainstalowac mysql-cluster i dostaje  :

```
 Package:    dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9

 * Repository: mysql

 * Maintainer: mysql-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 community elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib perl ssl userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'cluster' not in IUSE for dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Using default MY_DATADIR

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

>>> Unpacking mysql-cluster-gpl-7.0.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/work

/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/temp/environment: line 4277: git_src_unpack: command not found

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/work/mysql ...

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9 failed (prepare phase):

 *   No patches directory found!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4698:  Called mysql_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4225:  Called mysql_mv_patches

 *   environment, line 3812:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           [[ -d "${filesdir}" ]] || die "No patches directory found!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9'`.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /var/lib/layman/mysql/eclass/mysql.eclass

 *   /var/lib/layman/mysql/eclass/mysql_fx.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'mysql': '/var/lib/layman/mysql/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/work/mysql'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/work/mysql'

 * Messages for package dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9:

 * MySQL MY_DATADIR is /var/lib/mysql

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9 failed (prepare phase):

 *   No patches directory found!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4698:  Called mysql_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4225:  Called mysql_mv_patches

 *   environment, line 3812:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           [[ -d "${filesdir}" ]] || die "No patches directory found!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9'`.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /var/lib/layman/mysql/eclass/mysql.eclass

 *   /var/lib/layman/mysql/eclass/mysql_fx.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'mysql': '/var/lib/layman/mysql/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/work/mysql'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/work/mysql'

```

i emerge info

```
System uname: Linux-3.8.2-gentoo-xxxx-std-ipv6-64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_L5520_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-2.2.0

KiB Mem:     1017412 total,    509904 free

KiB Swap:    1951892 total,   1948576 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 13 Mar 2013 05:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r1000, 3.2.3-r1000

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2.0-r4

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.2-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo mysql

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j4 --load-average=3.95"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -l3.95"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/mysql"

SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cracklib crypt cxx gdbm iconv icu ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre python python3 readline resolvconf sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xml zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, SYNC_UMASK

```

Jesli ktos ma jakis pomysl prosze o pomoc 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Jacekalex

Czytałeś komunikat błędu?

Bo ja widzę:

```
 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           [[ -d "${filesdir}" ]] || die "No patches directory found!"; 
```

W folderze z ebuildem nie ma folderu files i łatek opisanych w ebuildzie, albo wypakowuje te łatki w innej lokalizacji ( ściąga osobno), a potem nie może ich znaleźć.

Reasumując - to błąd w ebuildzie.

----------

## tczaude

Wlasnie to wyczytalem tylko jakos nie wygoglowalem skad te patche mam wziasc. 

A to ze ebuild ma blad to juz inna droga. 

Kwestia co tam ma sie znalezc i skad by albo dograc albo poprawic ebuilda

----------

## SlashBeast

Zglos bug na bugzille, bo wiecej problemow ja tam widze.

```
/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/temp/environment: line 4277: git_src_unpack: command not found 
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Nie wiem, poza tym, czy w ogóle potrzebujesz paczki myslq-cluster z overlaya mysql, skoro  serwery  dev-db/mysql jak i dev-db/mariadb używają flagi cluster, co mogłoby znaczyć, że mają te same funkcje w podstawowych źródłach, i nie trzeba nic więcej ciągnąć z żadnego overlaya.

----------

## lsdudi

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Nie wiem, poza tym, czy w ogóle potrzebujesz paczki myslq-cluster z overlaya mysql, skoro  serwery  dev-db/mysql jak i dev-db/mariadb używają flagi cluster, co mogłoby znaczyć, że mają te same funkcje w podstawowych źródłach, i nie trzeba nic więcej ciągnąć z żadnego overlaya.

 

Nie to nie to samo

----------

## tczaude

tak to nie to samo kiedys bylo do wersji 5.1 bylo patchowane potem zarowno oracle jak mariadb zaczela rozwiajac to jako osobne silniki

A niestety ze wzgledow jakosci i szybkosci baz danych chce zachowac zgodnosc  w  wersji 5.5.

Poszukaj na forach to zobaczysz ze cluster w 5.1 to porazka wydajnosciowa. Ze wzgledu na to ze z tego co wiem dopiero w 5.5 dopracowano kwestie chociazby selectow i insertow. 

A ta juz dostepna jest juz jako mysql-cluster stad slowka DEPRACED przy fladze. Chociaz i tak czekam o zaprezentuje Galera jak wejdzie do overlaya na stale

Jesli sie myle poprawcie mnie

----------

## tczaude

bug zgloszony czekamy na reakcje a moze cos sie wymysli.

Swoja droga patrzac na katalog patch jest pusty hmmm

----------

## tczaude

Podobno bug naprawiony problem w eclass. W poniedziałek test

----------

## lsdudi

kiedyś sie spotkałem z opinią że mysql-cluster to swietna baza noSQL w sensie hash->value a uzywanie tam SQLi  to strzał w stopę.  :Smile: 

----------

## tczaude

No niestety zawsze beda istniec obozy  :Smile: 

Mysql nie jest idealny ale zawsze powtarzam trzeba wybrac mniejsze zlo  :Wink: 

Dla mnie tam akurat glownym kryterium jest HA a zarazem problemem stad rozwiazanie clastrowe bo podbno jest  - ale nie dziala. 

Chyba mi zostanie heartbeat jesli nie znajdzie sie jakis zloty srodek  na tego mysql-cluster.

A chodzi jesli tworzyc taki system to jak najlepiej wykorzystac wszystkie mozliwosci jak auto-partycjonowanie wielowatkowasc udosetepnianie pamieci miedzy nodami i dlugo by wymieniac.

Wiec chyba warto powalczyc  :Smile: 

Swoja droga bug naprawiony nie naprawiony zrobilem synca i kicha dalej to samo

Wojek google mowi o tym ze nie widac git ale to juz sprawdzielm wsztko ladnie sie wywoluje wiec cos na poziomie ebuilda paczki dalej jest

----------

## lsdudi

poka logi:

```
/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/temp/build.log

/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-cluster-7.0.9/temp/environment
```

btw ja bym sie najpierw zabrał za instalacje na supported systems, a później dochodził jak to zrobić na gentoo.

poczytaj o ograniczeniach mysql-cluster to moze wyjdzie ci inne mniejsze zło  :Smile: 

----------

## tczaude

Szczerze powiem ze jak juz robie tyle lat na gentoo nie potrafie juz na niczym innym.

A jak dostaje w rece ubuntu to biala goraczka :/

I naprawde powiem szczerze dla mnie gentoo jest o wiele prostrze i bardziej logiczne niz inne dystrybucje. Jak znajomi mowia o pro jakim jest debian itd to sie usmiecham bo tyle co oni sie na kobinuja to w w gentoo czasmi wystrczy poprostu odpalic flage dodac linije i dziala ewentalnie jakis tutorial pod warunkiem ze jest update i to chyba tylko czyni gentoo troche truniejszym od innych ze nie ma tutoriala aktualnego po polsku co ciagnie za raczke.

I naprawiajac obrazy jednej z firm hostingowych z gentoo ktorego nikt nie chcial od 2 lat  :Wink:  robi sie moda na ARCHa bo duzo tutoriali po polsku bo wiecie kazdy chce byc adminem swojego serwera  :Very Happy: 

http://esalamandra.cba.pl/build.log

http://esalamandra.cba.pl/environment

Widze ze jestes bardzo nastawiony anty na mysql-cluster swoja droga nie wiem o ograniczeniach ktore by mi przeszkadzaly chyba ze zla prase czytam  :Wink: 

Jak masz jakies fajne linki to podeslij jesli mozesz chetnie jak co to usupelnie wiedze  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

Przepraszam za offtopic, ale zacznij człowieku używać interpunkcji.

Jeżeli Tobie nie działa prawidłowo klawiatura, to niżej zamieszczam wszystkie znaki (możesz je kopiować przy pisaniu postów):

; : ' " , .

Jak jakiś brakuje, to daj znać. Zmienię wtedy swój post i jej dodam.

----------

## tczaude

Już postaram sie poprawić. Masz rację wiekszość tego nie lubi wymęczyłem tą klawiaturkę i mysle ze będzie juz ok

Napisałem jeszcze priva do Teamu mysql z gentoo bo mi się pomysły kończą.  Na bugs wszystko zamilkło.

----------

## tczaude

Ok. Jestem krok dalej po drobnych modyfikacjach udała się konfiguracja pakietu z błedem ale przechodzi do kompilacji.

I tu dostałem wynik jaki widać w załączniku.

Jeśli ktoś ma propoz[/url]ycje na rozwiązanie proszę o pomoc  :Smile: 

http://esalamandra.cba.pl/build.log

----------

## tczaude

Nie wiem coś nie mogę wpaść na rozwiązanie problemu nie zna ktoś jakiejś osoby z teamu który się zna na tego typu sprawach ??

----------

## tczaude

Dochodzę ze nie ma sensu bo support jest marny. Oracle już nie widzę wersji w open dla clustera. Jeszcze zostaje Galera jeśli gdzieś istnieje ebuild do tego albo ręczna kompilacja a to już znów ryzyko utraty elastyczności systemu. W najgorszym razie heartbeat .

Musze rozważyć inne rozwiązania

----------

